
Apple says its new Apple One services bundle isn’t unfair to Spotify - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/15/21438867/apple-one-spotify-antitrust-monopoly-criticism
======
codq
A data point: the Premier level of AppleOne quickly had me considering
cancelling my Spotify family account in favor of the Apple bundle.

However on further reflection, while apparently not as generous to artists,
Spotify is simply a superior product. The recommendation engines and instant
playlists are fantastic, the UI is wonderful, and being able to share songs
with friends knowing that they'll be able to play them—at the very least via
Spotify's free tier—is frictionless.

We pay $10/month for 2TB of iCloud and $15 for our Spotify plan, and currently
don't see a need for the other Apple offerings in the bundle—all are nice-to-
haves from our perspective.

I think we'll continue our current diversified bundle for the foreseeable
future.

